# big leaf maple burl



## pinky (Mar 15, 2012)

A few projects. Same material. I'm jealous of you guys in the northwest. I love this stuff.

http://i45.Rule #2/albums/f52/pinkygalini/urn2002.jpg

http://i45.Rule #2/albums/f52/pinkygalini/mapleburl008.jpg

this one is 20" across

http://i45.Rule #2/albums/f52/pinkygalini/mapleburl003.jpg


----------



## Daren (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow ! Those are nice. 


.


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 15, 2012)

You've done that wood justice!

Nice forms!:clapping:

p


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2012)

Fantastic workmanship and very nice wood!!! Wow we sure get to see a lot of nice projects here............


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 15, 2012)

I've worked with that stuff a bit, and like it!

What my wife calls "Mostova Plates"...
as in:
Me:"Honey, look, I made a plate".
Her: "Well, most of a plate, anyway..."
p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics027.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics029.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics025.jpg


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 15, 2012)

Gives us lathe newbies something to aspire to!
Great job.




txpaulie said:


> I've worked with that stuff a bit, and like it!
> 
> What my wife calls "Mostova Plates"...
> as in:
> ...


----------



## DKMD (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful! That first piece looks like brown mallee burl... I've never seen BLM look like that, but it's gorgeous. Great stuff!


----------



## pinky (Mar 15, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful! That first piece looks like brown mallee burl... I've never seen BLM look like that, but it's gorgeous. Great stuff!



Come to think of it, it could be. I had a piece laying around for years that I forgot about. Good catch.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful pieces both of you, awesome wood for sure! Man how I love to see others work!


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 15, 2012)

great job guys. Paul i thought you didn't have a camera.


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 16, 2012)

steve bellinger said:


> great job guys. Paul i thought you didn't have a camera.



Busted!

Really, pics are from the past, when I DID have a functioning camera...

Pinky, I just realized that I threw my crap on yer thread...
Sorry 'bout that!

p


----------



## pinky (Mar 16, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> steve bellinger said:
> 
> 
> > great job guys. Paul i thought you didn't have a camera.
> ...



no problem ..... the more pics the merrier.... love those plates.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 17, 2012)

I love the look of burl, very nice pieces.


----------

